# ammo



## newsomeron (Aug 6, 2013)

hi all im just wondering about ammo it seams to me that the ballbearings on ebay from china seam realy cheap anyone got any thoughts about it


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I aim for 6-7c per round for 9.5mm steel shipped on ebay.

It's pretty much not possible to get a bad batch of ammo as they'll be round, and steely, and kill cans all the same.

bearingoptions is the cheapest option from ebay to Perth - but I've already told you that in another thread


----------



## newsomeron (Aug 6, 2013)

ok thanks


----------

